# Biggest carving to date!



## lumberjackchef (Jul 24, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics of our newest eagle. I Have been working with my buddy Darick Rice as a carver in our ministry Carving for Christ for about a year now. We do many fundraisers and donate a lot of carvings for people trying to raise funds to help families and children with cancer and such. We also have been doing some large commission carves lately. Here is our latest adventure.

















Click the link for my website in my signature for more photos of some of our recent work!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## motomama101 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! Really nice and for a great cause to boot!
You guys rock!!


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Cool!*

That is real nice werk, keep it up!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 26, 2013)

That is the coolest carving I think I've ever seen. Nice work guys. Amazing what people can do with chainsaws.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! I'm just glad I had the opportunity to carve such an enormous tree and turn it into something so cool!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jul 26, 2013)

THAT looks GOOD!!! Nice work!


----------



## danh8866 (Jul 26, 2013)

Positively AWESOME! A great piece of art for a super cause! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 13, 2013)

Amazing! Thanks for posting. What's next?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow.

:msp_thumbup:


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 18, 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hanniedog (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice seems to be an understatement of that work. Hard to believe that eagle was hiding in that tree.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 18, 2013)

Makes me wish I had a big tree to cut in my front yard so you could find what's inside of it!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 18, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Makes me wish I had a big tree to cut in my front yard so you could find what's inside of it!



Oh now come on you can find one somewhere so I'll have an excuse for a road trip, right?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

lumberjackchef said:


> Oh now come on you can find one somewhere so I'll have an excuse for a road trip, right?



Hmmmmm... I do have a couple weird cottonwoody poplarish trees I'd like to be rid of.... do you carve in any kinda wood?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 19, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hmmmmm... I do have a couple weird cottonwoody poplarish trees I'd like to be rid of.... do you carve in any kinda wood?



Well let me think about that,,,,,,,uhm, Yep I think I do?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

You planning on being @ rvalue's (Jasper, AR) or @ wigglesworth's in KY? Let's chat.... my spring bonus is starting to think about a possible home.... :msp_w00t:


----------



## lumberjackchef (Aug 19, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You planning on being @ rvalue's (Jasper, AR) or @ wigglesworth's in KY? Let's chat.... my spring bonus is starting to think about a possible home.... :msp_w00t:




Hopefully RValue's in Jasper. Cottonwood's not too bad to carve in actually. Here is one of our recent cottonwood stump projects..................






Joplin Tornado Memorial​


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

You do indeed do some very cool work. I am just not that artistic, most I have done so far is to make a stool. I bet you could make a fine stool.:msp_smile:


----------



## imagineero (Aug 20, 2013)

I use chainsaws every day and I consider myself surgical in the way I handle one, but I could never learn to do what you do. That's a gift you have there.

Shaun


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> You do indeed do some very cool work. I am just not that artistic, most I have done so far is to make a stool. I bet you could make a fine stool.:msp_smile:



I make a pretty nice stool too Andy. We must be brothers, you and I


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I make a pretty nice stool too Andy. We must be brothers, you and I



I will have to make a stool for you when I am out in Kentucky, some people really like my stools.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I will have to make a stool for you when I am out in Kentucky, some people really like my stools.



Dude!!!! You just gave me a killer idea. 

Let's forget saw racing at this GTG.......instead we could have a stool making contest!!!!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 20, 2013)

Can I come?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 20, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Can I come?



That's a bench. But I bet if you tried real hard you could make a stool.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dave Boyt (Aug 20, 2013)

Naw, I'll just set it on end.:msp_smile:


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Aug 27, 2013)

Turned out great!


----------



## sam p (Nov 29, 2013)

Love it!


----------

